# Tree Spirits of St. Simons Island (carvings)



## BuckMKII (Mar 16, 2014)

I was at SSI yesterday and I found a few of these cool tree carvings. 




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Tree Spirit by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow - those are unique.  Been on SSI a lot and I've never seen those!


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 16, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Wow - those are unique.  Been on SSI a lot and I've never seen those!



You really have to hunt for them.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 16, 2014)

Those are cool..


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 16, 2014)

There is a map online.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=....210159,-81.364574&spn=0.067536,0.092697&z=13


----------



## quinn (Mar 16, 2014)

Dudddde those are way cool!


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 17, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> There is a map online.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=....210159,-81.364574&spn=0.067536,0.092697&z=13



Thanks for the link.


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 17, 2014)

quinn said:


> Dudddde those are way cool!



Thank you.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 17, 2014)

They were made by a resident of SSI who lived at 1500 demere road across from the backside of the airport next to 1498,  the marsh wood condos . We were neighbors some 20 years ago. In the front yard of the house where the carver lived is one of the carvings on an old tree in the front yard facing Demere. They were unique folks to say the least.


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 18, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> They were made by a resident of SSI who lived at 1500 demere road across from the backside of the airport next to 1498,  the marsh wood condos . We were neighbors some 20 years ago. In the front yard of the house where the carver lived is one of the carvings on an old tree in the front yard facing Demere. They were unique folks to say the least.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, those are cool. Nice shots too.


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 29, 2014)

I have never seen anything like that. Those are really cool!


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 30, 2014)

Alicyn said:


> I have never seen anything like that. Those are really cool!



Thanks and they are too cool!


----------

